

Daylight-Saving Time Is Past Its Prime - Shivetya
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443749204578052962065551312.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
drallison
The posted link is behind a paywall. Try:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000087239639044374920457805...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443749204578052962065551312.html?mod=googlenews_wsj)

~~~
Shivetya
Apologies, WSJ is bad about this. The link originally was done through Google
and did work. It is fairly common practice with WSJ/OJ to highlight the title
of the story and search google which can, not always, a full story.

~~~
smokestack
This one might work then:
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&#...</a>

------
Zaephyr
Can we move the clocks 30 min and then just call it quits?

~~~
Cyril-Boh
Don't how else to send a message to you so I'm leaving a reply to your
comment.

I have 2 more aerofs invites if you still want one.

